# Goober Farklehump



## TR5

My new name is in the subject, BUT, don't laugh until you see what your name is!

We all need a little stress-reliever! This only takes a minute.

Sometimes when you have a stressful day or week, you need some silliness to break up the day. If we are honest, we have a lot more stressful days than not.

Work out your name, and add to the thread, and let's see how long we can get this, and how many different names crop up!

Have Fun.... :lol: :lol:

Here is your dose of humour...

Follow the instructions to find your new name.

And don't go all adult - I am now known as Goober Farklehump!!!

The following is excerpted from a children's book, Captain Underpants And the Perilous Plot Professor Poopypants, by Dave Pilkey, in which the evil Professor forces everyone to assume new names...

So:-

1. Use the third letter of your first name to determine your New first 
name:

a = snickle 
b = doombah 
c = goober 
d = cheesey 
e = crusty 
f = greasy 
g = dumbo 
h = farcus 
i = dorky 
j = doofus 
k = funky 
l = boobie 
m = sleezy 
n = sloopy 
o = fluffy 
p = stinky 
q = slimy 
r = dorfus 
s = snooty 
t = tootsie 
u = dipsy 
v = sneezy 
w = liver 
x = skippy 
y = din ky _(Mod note. Space added to fool the auto emoticon generator)_
z = zippy

2. Use the second letter of your last name to determine the first half of 
your new last name:

a = dippin 
b = feather 
c = batty 
d = burger 
e = chicken 
f = barffy 
g = lizard 
h = waffle 
i = farkle 
j = monkey 
k = flippin 
l = fricken 
m = bubble 
n = rhino 
o = potty 
p = hamster 
q = buckle 
r = gizzard 
s = lickin 
t = snickle 
u = chuckle 
v = pickle 
w = hubble 
x = dingle 
y = gorilla 
z = girdle

3. Use the third letter of your last name to determine the second half of 
your new last name: 
a = butt 
b = boob 
c = face 
d = nose 
e = hump 
f = breath 
g = pants 
h = shorts 
i = lips 
j = honker 
k = head 
l = tush 
m = chunks 
n = dunkin 
o = brains 
p = biscuits 
q = toes 
r = doodle 
s = fanny 
t = sniffer 
u = sprinkles 
v = frack 
w = squirt 
x = humperdinck 
y = hiney 
z = juice

Thus, for example, George W. Bush's new name is: Fluffy 
Chucklefanny.

Remember that children laugh an average of 146 times a day; adults 
laugh an average of 4 times a day.

Enjoy!!!! And don't forget to post YOUR name !!!


----------



## richardjames

Mine's Goober Dippinhead


----------



## Penquin

from Sneezy Gorillaboob

:lol:


----------



## rugbyken

funky chuckle dunking

probably more representative of me???


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

rugbyken said:


> funky chuckle dunking
> 
> probably more representative of me???


HEY - we must be related:

Dorfus Chuckle-Dunkin

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SidT

Farcus Wafflebrain. which explains a lot


----------



## rubyvan

Join in the fun:
I'm now Dorfus Dippinfanny

better half thinks it me to a T. knowing me i know what she means !! :roll: :roll:


----------



## bigbazza

Doombah Farcletush 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass

Sloopy Feather Hiney- sums me up nicely!

I like me porn name best though.

Ginger Dinsdale!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Otto-de-froste

My real name's dipsy pottysprinkles

But my nickname is tootsie chickenbreath (which oddly enough is a pretty astute description)

But in reality it's all a bit silly, and I refuse to join with the idea of thinking up juvenile names

Yours

Otto-de-froste :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Well I think you're being very silly :roll: 

But I like it.  




Dorfus Chickentush and Farcus Snicklehump


----------



## loddy

Snickle Pottyboob !!!!!


----------



## scept1c

*Dipsy*

A very merry Christmas to you all 

:roll: Dipsy Dippinhiney :roll:


----------



## tony_debs

mine is tootsie wafflehump
i do prefere my old name its sounds like a chinese meal
cream-of-sum-yung-guy


----------



## bigbazza

Hey Otto, sorry I mean Tootsie Burgerbrains. It is silly, have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Kelcat

I told the wife I was Boobie Dippinchunks - she said "not likley" & slapped me


----------



## kaybee327

dorky and crusty pottydipsy

Sounds about right



edit: to add other half


----------



## bmb1uk

mines DORFUS GIZZARD :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kaacee

Dorky Pottysquirt......


----------



## bmb1uk

gudlucker said:


> Dorky Pottysquirt......


I rememeber you, i lived down the road :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TR5

Only 19 so far! Come on, don't throw your toys out the pram, come and join in, spoilsports!  

It's all in good fun!  :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sneezy Chicken-shorts.

Crap

Kev. :lol: :lol:


----------



## leseduts

Snooty Hamsterdoodle - sounds good to me!!


----------



## DeeGee7

sneezy dippin doodle - seems about right for me.

A Merry Christmas to all


----------



## MalanCris

Hi from Boobie Wafflebutt 8) 8)


----------



## StAubyns

Hello from Fluffy Snicklebrains


----------



## icer

a snowy hello from sloopy dippin-doodle

Ian


----------



## badger

Hi Y'all

I'm Farcus Pottybuscuits............

Get offa ya hoss and drink yer milk!!


Don't sound quite the same does it?


----------



## 1943

This is not fair - I'm now known as Doombah Bubblelips!

Bob


----------



## 1943

Icer, You can't ne sloopy dippin doodle 'cos my co-pilot has that name and there can't be two like her.


----------



## litcher

And I'm Sneezy Dippinsniffer. Hmm, we often call Pippen, our cairn terrier, Dippin!

The motorhomer formerly known as Viv.


----------



## BJT

I've now found why some of my posts are a bit long--
Dorfus Wafflebrains!!    :lol:

Seasons Greeting to you all. 
Looking out the window, roll on February and the Algarve.


----------



## tinkering

Happy Xmas from Snooty Dippindoddle :lol:


----------



## kennyboy

and my new name is: Sloopy Snicklelips 8) 8) 8) 
Love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorman

Boobie Dippin Bisuits. Think I will stick to just Bill


----------



## asprn

Gorman said:


> Boobie Dippin Bisuits. Think I will stick to just Bill


Morning Bill. Mine currently is Insomniac Newdog, but I didn't get that from the original post. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## Gorman

Mornin Dougie,
Your up early, at work?, going to work, or just can't get to kip??


----------



## asprn

Gorman said:


> Mornin Dougie,
> Your up early, at work?, going to work, or just can't get to kip??


The clue is in the previous post......


----------



## Gorman

Insomniac Newdog
OK, got you now!


----------



## iconnor

Dorky Dippinchunks.....


----------



## 122434

That would make me: Crusty Potty Tush. oh dear...


----------



## flyingpig

*New name*

Wow! Sloopy Bubblelips......nice or what!!! :lol: 8O :wink:


----------



## PlanetGen

That will be alexs new nickname in the office now!
Mine is Sleezy Pottydunkin


----------



## wakk44

Merry Christmas from Crusty and Snickle Dippintush :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

wakk44 said:


> Merry Christmas from Crusty and Snickle Dippintush :lol:


Don't forget Sleazy Chickenpants and Funky Gorilla.

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44

> Don't forget Sleazy Chickenpants and Funky Gorilla.


They send their love to Dumbo :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Or to use her full name, Dumbo Gizzardbutt. 8O 

(Our dogs, in case anyone is thinking of sending for the men in white coats!! :roll: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## jakjon

Merry Christmas to all 

Farcus pottyspringles :lol:


----------



## MikeCo

Looks like I'm Funky Pottybrains


----------



## LoueenCo

mine is Dipsy Potty Brains


----------



## suffolkian

And a very Merry Christmas from Crusty Chicken-sniffer & Sloopy Gizzardhump :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott

Dorky Pottysniffer 

I don't think so.!


Isn't mine silly enough?

C.


----------



## bigbazza

I forgot my wife Dorfus Farcletush 

Plus Stinky Farcletush our dog  




Edited to include Poppy.


----------



## catzontour

I been laughing so much at everyone's new names I've forgotten what mine is - I'll have to go back to the beginning and work it out again!


----------



## catzontour

Tootsie Potty Sprinkles :roll:


----------



## bigbazza

Now that's not good if it's appropriate Tootsie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought I'd try our lasses out.

It's not good, depending which way round she puts her first names she can choose from

Dumbo Frickendunkin, or Dorky Dippindorky.

I think I'll not let on, or I might part with some teeth.

Kev.


----------

